# Wimbledon Mens Singles Final



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2008)

!!!!!

Two sets all, two games all, 30 all in the fifth. 

Rain delay.

:faints:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2008)

BREATHE!!!!!!

It will be okay.  Once would think a man from England would be used to rain delays!!!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, that much is true.  Rain delays are a feature of Wimbledon (tho' not for much longer on Centre Court when it's new roof is finished).

 

My usual Kiss of Death strikes again viz if I am rooting for you to win then you're pretty much assured to lose.

Nadal takes the victory and denies King Roger his chance to take six Wimbledon titles in a row.  I suppose Borg is happy that his record still stands unbeaten tho' .

A stunning final.  Probably the best tennis under pressure I've ever seen, with impossible shots being taken by both men.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2008)

That was one of the best matches I have seen in many years


----------



## jkembry (Jul 7, 2008)

Great Match...for the first time in a long time I wasn't sure who I wanted to win.

Both are great players.


----------

